# The spring crappie run is in full swing in KY



## Quackrstackr (Mar 22, 2009)

After spending several hours on the water the last few days, I feel compelled to offer up a couple of tips that might aid in some folks' catch. I am sure that these tips are universally applicable to all bodies of water across the US.

Tip #1: Put down your trolling motor and fish. There has never been a crappie caught while WAO blasting from hole to hole. Guys this weekend seem to be more intent on burning gas than catching fish.

Tip #2: While you may think that it will up your catch.. I can promise you that people fishing submerged structure do not appreciate it when you run right in on them and fish within a boat's length after seeing them catching fish as you blast from hole to hole. (See tip #1)

The lakes have officially made their turn into the spring crappie run zoo. Be courteous to others while out there and they may just tell you where or how the fish are biting because it is definitely on at KY Lake.


----------



## whj812 (Mar 22, 2009)

Dang!!! Nice man!! Those are some nice ones!! 

I caught a few today while bass fishing here in TN. Id say they are running good here too.

Might give em a try next week!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 22, 2009)

That's 3 different days of fishing. They are not up on the bank yet but they are headed that way.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 22, 2009)

=D> =D> =D> 

Very nice


----------



## Specknreds (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice catch'in!! I wish more people would abide by what you said!!!! That's why I fish where I do. We saw one other boat today and thats the way I like it.


----------



## Zum (Mar 22, 2009)

Glad your catching em.
Hope yor spider rig is working as planned.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice catchin' ! 8)


----------



## switchback (Mar 22, 2009)

=D> 
Man ...... Great job. I hope to get on them next weekend. Haven't got to catch alot of crappie like that since I moved here almost nine years ago. I miss it alot. But I didn't get to start fishing after the move until last year and boat wasn't running right until after the spawn.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks, guys.



Zum said:


> Glad your catching em.
> Hope yor spider rig is working as planned.



It is working out better than I had ever imagined for just starting out. I don't have any of my own deep structure out yet but having grown up on these lakes... I know how the old hands that have put it out think. :wink: People just keep replenishing the areas that produce year after year. I'll be paying them all back soon enough.


----------



## seaarc (Mar 28, 2009)

I see what you mean...Nice catch! I hope to get down there very soon.


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice harvest. Likes like a good tables worth.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 28, 2009)

They are pretty tasty.

I went for about an hour and a half this afternoon before the wind and a thunderstorm blew me off of the lake.

I cooked up the 7 from today for the family as soon as I got home. :lol:


----------

